# Salt Fork on Sunday for my son's first deer.... HELP?



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd like to get my son (13) a chance to at least see a deer this year. Been hunting in Portage county and haven't seen one yet. A couple at night on the trail cam but that's it. So I am looking at making a trip to either Salt Fork or Leesville lake area on Sunday.

Not looking for anyone's honey hole, just some place to get away from the crowds ( I know, ha, ha) and give him a chance to at least see some deer. Would like to put meat in the freezer but a chance at a buck wouldn't be passed up either.

I used to hunt around Dover so I know what areas to look for. Sadly most of my private land has been sold. I've been looking at Google Earth and have the map of the Salt Fork area.....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

My advice if you are going to salt fork, stay out of the park area. If you look at the area off of fairgrounds road. It's pretty good If you take the time to hike in away from the road it's good. Bring your rubber boots because it can be pretty wet in that area 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

i sent you a pm


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

hopintocash2 said:


> i sent you a pm


I never received your pm hopintocash2


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I live over in Indiana so I cant really help you guys on where to hunt. but I do wish you and your son at least see a few deer. its all about being in the right place at the right time. so if you find a good spot stick with it. I know why you want him to see deer. I always stick it out just a little longer if im just seeing a few deer in my area. good luck to both of you.

Saturday is opening day of our muzzle loader season. me and my oldest son who is now 40 yrs old is setting in our old motorhome at pigeon river wild life area in northern Indiana. its about 125 miles each way. but we have been hunting here for 30 yrs and I have hunted a few more yrs than that. we have seen a bunch of deer and have taken quite a few of them. I picked out this one spot about 150 yrds from the road to hunt because I have problems with my legs I just cant walk like I use to. over the last 10 or 12 yrs that I've been hunting this spot I have taken a deer every yr but 2. but I did see deer 1 of those yrs. last yr I didn't see anything at all. but they had a lot of deer get sick and die the last couple of yrs.
sherman


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Overwatchmike said:


> I never received your pm hopintocash2


I sent another one. not sure why you didn't get it.


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

I was at Salt Fork on Monday and Tuesday and hunted an area outside of the main park. We only saw 3 people in 2 days. Probably covered 500 to 600 acres just checking things out on tuesday morning seeing only 1 person. Plent of room to roam if you want to get out far. There may have been people close to the road but we were way out there. We also went in extra early to get that far back. We only saw one deer at that point but there was plenty of sign.
Tuesday afternoon we went into the park. Saw probably 10 cars.We hiked up to the half way to the top of a monster hill and my buddy had had enough. I hiked all they way up and then all they way down the other side. Things were much different way down there. Saw deer and turkeys going about there buisness. Having already shot a buck and doe this year, I had no interest in spending 4 hours getting one back to the top.
Like others said they are out there if you can beat the crowds.We only heard around 50 shots in 2 days so there are plenty of them still down there. If you want to know where we went let me know in a pm and I'll show you.


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

I own property by salt fork and there is no hunting pressure or any amount of deer population left i have had this place since 1972 odnr has wiped it out to sell tags and make money so now its time to lay them off there is no need for them any moore.when i started hunting it was 1 buck only. then they started doe permits by lotterly. we used to see 5 doe and a big buck together allways,that country can support plenty of deer. go back to buck only hunters and the population might come back. the only places over population is a problem is in the cities and parks where there is no hunting


----------

